# How to promote my product?



## Guest (Oct 10, 2001)

I am looking for ways to promote and sell my side scoops for snow plows. They are patented in the united states. After using them in my fathers plow business of 15 trucks, we have tested them to be efficient and durable. Now I am looking for efficient ways to promote them. Can anyone make any suggestions?


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*This is a .......*

good place to start.....

Contact Chuck Keough (the owner of Plowsite and Lawnsite) about advertising here. E-mail [email protected].

Also, go to the SIMA website. www.sima.org and talk with the guys there.

Hope this helps you get a start!


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

It shows that you registered here in *1969*

And they didn't even have home PCs then. Hmmmmm.....


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

Well, you've already SPAMMED everybody with culled email addys from another website, seems to me you've got your own ideas as to how to go about it...

Which brings me to a question brought up today at the BBQ regarding your product, how do the wings let a full trip blade trip?


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Thelawnguy brings up a great question. However, since I was spammed, I do not care to hear the answer, or more about the product. I know plenty of other people who are also big fans of spam, so that is not a method that I recommend. Good luck though.


----------



## allrightythen (Oct 17, 2001)

HI, I am new here so I hope this works, I was told about this sight by the person who makes the wings you are talking about, he told me to check it out because there was alot of information I could get or ask about on this sight, he said he is going to become a sponsor here. The first place I went to was the business section and started reading your discussion, I have known this person for years and he is probably one of the most honest individuals I know, So if you think you were spammed by him or he lied to you, you don't know him because that is not his nature. I'm sure once you met him or talked to him you would realize that immediatly. He has a great product I tried a set last year, and this year am replacing the other wings on 2 trucks with his. He was right about the site I think it's great and I'm going to check it out some more


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

Once again, how do they trip?

You could try direct mail advertising.

Hang on, gotta get the door...

(insert Muzak here)

I'm back. That was the postman, I see you already tried the direct mail route. Nice flyer.


----------



## allrightythen (Oct 17, 2001)

I do not know if I can use phone numbers here, but you could e-mail me yours and I could have him call you, because I do not know what you mean by trip, they don't trip they follow the ground, my plows are still able to trip if that is what you mean?


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

I think turkey wing and allrightythen are the same person.
Seems like allrightythen is trying awfully hard to get on our good side.


I could be wrong........ but, this is America, and I have a right to my opinion.


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by allrightythen _
> *I do not know if I can use phone numbers here, but you could e-mail me yours and I could have him call you, because I do not know what you mean by trip, they don't trip they follow the ground, my plows are still able to trip if that is what you mean? *


With a full blade trip plow, how can the blade tip forward if those wings, which set at a 90* angle, are acting like a kickstand? Or am I missing something here? Based on the photo in the flyer, they appear to convert your straight blade into a pusher box, fine for Fisher and Diamond trip edge, but what gives on a Meyer or Western or others?

PS you probably already have my phone number since you were able to get my e-mail and home address. Just leave a message lol


----------



## turkeywing (Oct 18, 2001)

Dave you are entitled to voice your own opinion, but I am sorry turkeywing and allrightythen are not the same people, although I would like to thank him for his input, I would also like to say to any of the 40 some people that I e-mailed concerning my wings. If you thought I was spamming I am sorry. I guess I thought it was a good way to let the people who would use this product the most know about it, again I apologize. As far as the answer to the question about the trip plow, the wings were designed first to fit on our 8' western plows, and then to fit on meyers and other brands. They will work on poly plows as well as boss plows, the plows is able to tip forward in it's natural range of motion because the wing is not mounted stationary it is mounted using a bracket with a channel that is mounted on the back of the plow, the wing itself has a key that slides down through the channel alowing it to move up and down and allows the blade to function normaly, there are no pins the wings weigh 40lbs each and can be easily put on and taken off. I hope I have helped you out. and once again I am sorry if my actions offended anyone in anyway


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

turkeywing,

Could you please email some info on your product?

[email protected]

Thank You


----------

